# How Did You Choose?



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just been reading one of Cesar's fabulous books and am wondering how you all chose your pup / dog?

I have firmly in my head that i want a cream or white coloured girl but after reading the book, i have realised that energy level is a major factor too!!

Did you choose the pup that was the most lively and interested in you, did you choose for looks & colour, or did you 'test' the pups in any way to reveal their energy levels / personalities?

Also, how did their energy levels & personality change as they went from puppyhood to adulthood?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have a soft spot for fawn/white chihuahuas and Jasper was full of himself when we met him>>>he was a no brainer for us. Hannah was a rehome we just fell in love with everything about her before we even knew what hit us. Mr. Moose was really damn cute and every bit his mommy and daddy. His mommy is the cousin to our Jasper. We have known her since she as little and her personality is just to die for. His daddy is just a big love muffin. Thus we fell in love with Mr. Moose and although I fought the impulse at first we ended up having to have him.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I chose Finn over his brother because his brother seemed very nervous and shy. I knew that would be not the best personality as shy dogs are sometimes barkers or biters or nervous pee'rs.
Finn has an awesome personality, he's not shy or obnoxious! Good luck!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Isabella choose me...she got right up on my lap and would not let any other dog near me...and she is still the same way 71/2 years later 
Isadora and Iszaria are special needs chis and that is why I adopted them..
Isadora was always a tentative girl and remains the same....Iszaria was a clown as a wee pup and she still is...
Three chiuahuas...3 totally different personalities... and yet all as lovable as all get out :hello1:


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

all the furbabies chose us... although I said, "that I wanted Abby, after seeing her "just born pic" posted, within minutes of her birth...she still chose us when we came to see her for the first time..there was more then one puppy on the floor...LOL


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gingersmom said:


> all the furbabies chose us... although I said, "that I wanted Abby, after seeing her "just born pic" posted, within minutes of her birth...she still chose us when we came to see her for the first time..there was more then one puppy on the floor...LOL


What a beautiful picture....the momma chi looks like she is smiling...so proud of her wee baby...I can see why you fell for that puppy....a little darling....


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I was very VERY picky before picking Bijoux and so were her breeders to be honest actually. I did a lot of research before even picking the chihuahua breed.

But anyways to make a long story short we were made for each other, her breeders had actually just turned downed a possible owner for her and I had just had my heart broken when I just did a home visit to a potential puppy and learned it was byb -not the loving kind either think greeder to the extreme- 

So anyways, we met and it was kismet, she came home and not gunna lie were inseparable she's beside me on the bed right now chewing one of her many toys. She's spunky and hilarious and just the biggest lovebug in the world she likes to watch over me like I watch over her. 

She's fast becoming my heart dog.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey totally picked me. I just had lost my best friend Chelsi, my chocolate lab. Decided to just have a look at puppies at a pet store. Well that was that...The worker was holdin her and when I got close she gave me a big ol French kiss. She has a lot of similar traites of my old lab witch is weird. She even has a black heart on the bottom of one of her paws. I got a heart with a paw in it tattoo to remember my Chelsi.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Well Daisy was the chi I actually went to see, after seeing her photo online. Her brother was already sold. There were other litters there, but they didn't get a second glance once I'd seen my baby. And she sorta chose us, gently chewing my fingers with her gums (no teeth yet), and falling asleep on me <3<3


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely to hear all of your stories 

I can't wait to share mine when it happens, but i think since i want a girl who is either white, cream or fawn it narrows it down somewhat lol!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I had lost my Tito about 2yrs before... he was 17 and had heart conditions.... his last year with me was tough on both of us.... when he died I said I didn't want another CHI.... but after 2yrs my son started 'poking' me about another dog, he knows I love Chihuahuas and have always had one.... Chis are VERY expensive in this area for some reason.... I suppose it is being so close to Washington, DC everything is expensive.... my son said he would pay for half so I could have a doggie.... I really wanted another Chi the same color as Tito(Fawn).... I guess I was trying to replace Tito by having another the same color... we went to the breeder, which is the President of the Chihuhua club of Maryland and has champions in his bloodlines... there were 3 Chi puppies.... Chico (12 weeks) and 2 females alittle older.... the females were running all over chasing each other and my son wanted me to pick one of them but I wanted a male(always had males).... and poor lil' chico was trying his best to run with them but he was so young and little.....lol..... it was comical to watch him.... the females would run 2 circles around the room to Chico's 1....lol...

Chico was a male... and Fawn........ it was like he was just waiting for me.... Tito must have brought him to me.......and so he came home with me that day....


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Both my babies are rescues.

Pedro just sucked me in when I walked into the shelter that day - he's my mix - half Chi, half Cairn 'terror'. He was the only dog that didn't go nuts when I walked in. He was just sitting at the front of the crate, and his little eyes followed every step I took. I walked around the room several times with my daughter, but kept getting drawn back to this quiet little guy with the sad eyes. I asked the manager about him, and she said he had been deemed 'unadoptable' due to fear aggression, and was going to be put down in 3 days. I asked if I could take him into the 'meet and greet' room, and she briefly looked at me like I was insane, and then she got him out and handed him to me. It was love at first sight, and although it's been a long road working with him on his aggression, I'm happy to say that we're getting there!

Pedro was so much 'my dog' that my husband felt left out. I started checking the local rescues looking specifically for a young Chi, and found Gracie within minutes. I fell in love with her before I ever saw her in person. The rescue group brought her to my home that evening, and she never left. My husband is so crazy about her...He acts like he doesn't have any sense over her, and I think she's been very helpful in mellowing old Pedro out!

Now, I'm pondering a third! I'd love to have a tiny pup, but I really hate NOT to go with a rescue, so I'm taking my time and leaving my options open.


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

awww, another lovely story!! 

I'd love a rescue but the rescue dogs here are 99% larger dogs, so many staffies!! It's so sad.

Also, they are SO rigarous with home checks and rules that almost everyone is deemed 'unsuitable' it's so stupid!! Basically if you have other animals or children you're unsuitable!! Ridiculous i think and it means that animals who could have had a new start and home don't get one


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine have always just had something special that only became apparent when I saw them. In other worlds, I knew the instant I came across them. I wasn't looking for anything too specific, it was just obvious there was something special about them.

Very good results choosing six dogs that way


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*choosing*

:hello1:i have a pom,3chis n 1 still pending(b here on the 25th).my pom(sachita)was the only female in the litter,angel my-my(chi)was chosen 1st on look n later on personality,seven blu(chi)i chose bcause hes a merle n i luv the color,bailey(chi)was a rescue n emmie-lou was chosen bcause i wanted a long hair merle.im not saying that look were more important but thats where i started n chose from there.3 of my 5 were from the same breeder.the attachment below is emmie-lou(blu merle w/white face n feet n red highlites) n the other is my breeders pup,shelby?(red merle)


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, both of mine are rescues. I had lost my Pom earlier that year and wasn't strongly considering another dog at that point, but started checking the local rescues online just to get a feel for things. I came across a pic of Pip and Roo and just totally fell in love with their little faces. I couldn't stop thinking about them. They were a bonded pair and I really didn't want to see them separated. The rest is history. They are the sweetest most lovable little dogs ever. I feel so lucky to have them.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

with my 2 chi's i saw the pics first then went to see them,i was looking for females light in colour 
with my shih tzu my friends sister brought her had her for 1 night and because she cried she wanted rid pfft so i had her she was 7months old and the owner before that said she wasnt getting enough attension as already had 3 other dogs,


----------



## Delice (Aug 19, 2010)

When I picked out Jingles, I was going soley on temperment and energy level. I had just put down our dog we had for 17 years and I was concerned about finding another dog that would fit into our family as well. I was also stuck on the idea that I should have a rescue dog. I had actually narrowed it down to a pitbull and this chihuahua that I have now. I ultimately decided to go with the chihuahua simply because he was younger, only 4 mos old as oposed to the pitbull being a couple of years old. When I met him though, he didnt display any anxious behaviours and he was pretty laid back and calm. I was told that he wasnt socialized at all but I figured he was young enough that we could socialize him. I took him to puppy classes, started training sessions and introduced him to many dogs/cats and now he is great! He is a year old now and just the light of our life! There are some days I wish I had gotten the pitbull as well, but for now, our pet family is complete.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender was a rescue and she is the perfect little lady. After I lost my Bichon girl, my Bichon boy and I were very sad. We needed a girl in our family. I saw Lavender's picture and knew immediately that she was the one. I will always miss my sweet Lacy, but Lavender has brought us a lot of joy and we love her lots!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Lucy, our oldest and a rescue, really just happened to be the right size of dog that I was looking for. Her story broke my heart and I just decided she needed me. She's a changed dog now after all these years, but it took a considerable amount of for that to happen. Actual looks was never a factor. I adopted her over the internet from a police officer a few counties away. She was a wonderful woman and had rehabilitated Lucy as far as she could. She needed a real home.

Bailey is our only "chosen" dog. I wanted a chi and it was my birthday. So, I told my hubby that I wanted that and only that and we looked in the paper and found an add. We went to meet her and it was love at first sight. She also had an issue with her eye. She had cherry eye and needed surgery, so I took her home and got her all taken care of. She just so happened to be a fawn colored, deer head. Her looks appealed to me but her attitude is what really one me over. She hasn't changed much in personality since I brought her home.

Zoey, our rescue of about a week just happened to need us. We were not looking for another dog,but I was told about this chorkie that was being kenneled for long, long periods of time. They said she was not housebroke...tell me, how can you be housebroken if you are forced to be kenneled? Makes me so mad! They should be forced into a situation like that and she how they like it! Anyway, I knew about her for a couple of weeks and originally thought she would come here as a temporary stay and eventually (in a month or so) go to live with my daughter Alex just down the road. Well, I knew within a very short period of time that I wouldnt' be able to part with her. She's just awesome and is loving her new lease on life. I could never part with her. 

Again, looks did not play a factor. If you haven't already noticed..lol, I follow a certain pattern.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I had been looking online for some breeders in our area. My husband FINALLY agreed to get a puppy, and a Chihuahua to boot! (Neither of us liked little dogs growing up, but my experiences working as a pet-sitter changed all that!) I found a picture of this chubby little girl with green eyes and the most gorgeous coat color and I was hooked. We went to pick her up and she was a little strange, she'd scoot on the floor to about 2 feet away and whine and wag her tail. She wanted so badly to come to us but she was afraid to get too close. I loved her little brother, he lept all over our laps and licked our faces, but he was only going to be 2 lbs full grown (LITTLE brother!) so with our 65 lb Jade, that wasn't going to work out. I had pretty much given my heart away when I saw her picture, so she came home with us anyway. She likes strangers in our house, but we're still working with her to meet strangers on walks. Jade helps a lot to act as a bridge to the people. If Jade likes them (and she likes everyone!) then Ein has an easier time trusting them. We just went on a week long trip to visit family in Michigan and both dogs stayed in several different homes. Ein took 3 days to get use to it and the family at the first house we stayed at, but she was more at ease more quickly at each subsequent house. So, in short, she started out being timid with strangers, and we knew that even before taking her from the breeder's home, but she is a sweet, wiggly, spunky little girl and I wouldn't give her back for any sum of money. She didn't start with the perfect disposition, but she's perfect for us


----------

